# Flash player



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

For some reason I'm not able to get Flash Player to work? I thought Flash Player was still supported on Android 4.0? When I get to a website with Flash content it says looking for plugin? Am I missing something here? I have Flash Player installed, but it won't show up in the play store when I search.

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Hobart said:


> For some reason I'm not able to get Flash Player to work? I thought Flash Player was still supported on Android 4.0? When I get to a website with Flash content it says looking for plugin? Am I missing something here? I have Flash Player installed, but it won't show up in the play store when I search.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Flash player is no longer supported on Android at all. It is no longer available at all in the play store


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

it still works on jelly bean for the most part, you will just have to search around google to find it


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Also, Chrome won't use flash.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Go here and scroll down half the page where it says "Flash Player for Android"
You will never get flash to work in Chrome because Chrome does not support flash. But flash works in the stock browser, Dolphin, and Firefox for android.


----------



## bancelina (Sep 11, 2012)

Flash is no more supported on Android. You have go for some other option....


----------



## AntiAppel (Sep 11, 2012)

If you search on AndroidCentral, I believe they have a link to it. You can't search for it in the Play Store, but the file still exists there. Like others have said though, it is no longer supported.


----------

